# Where to buy case mods available to Aus



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2007)

I was wondering if you fellow computer modders would know where to buy online computer componenets such as case fans, bay devices...


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh you live down under? I dunno man...Tigerdirect.com MIGHT but I don't know... too bad ya don't live in the US, Newegg.com is great :tongue:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would just google "Computer Parts Australia" and see what turns up.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Try some of these that i use:

- Techbuy Australia
- Umart Online
- I-Tech

There the best three i found and have used in the past, just google them to get the addresses.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.pccasegear.com.au/


----------

